# My first button



## Anonymous (Aug 25, 2009)

My first button from fingers using AP. I seem to have used too much borax and it is embedded in the top of the button. I think after watching steves video again a couple times ill attempt to remelt this one to try for a smooth looking button like all you guys here are able to turn out.
Thanks to everyone here for all the information and inspiration. This button came in at 7 grams.


----------



## leavemealone (Aug 25, 2009)

If the borax is the only thing you are dissatisfied with,just simply soak it in conc. sulfuric for a few hours.However if it looks a little dull/grainy then you may need to refine it some more.
Johnny


----------

